# Money gram



## jtwannagrow (Aug 8, 2017)

Has anyone ever experienced trouble with money gram ? First time ever today they denied me .


----------



## timnguyen93 (Aug 8, 2017)

Denied me today as well. If anyone knows what's going on please explain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtwannagrow (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow!! Well I'm gonna try the WU now


----------



## Ironman2001 (Aug 8, 2017)

They have been denying alot of people trying to send money to china. They ask alot of questions like how long have you known this person, last time you saw them in person etc.... And then try to verify that info. Not looking good. WU is doing the same thing. Some new federal regulation.

Sent from my Alcatel 7046T using Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes, lots of issues with MoneyGram as of late. Looks like they have changed something in their monitoring system. If you sent or received quite alof of transfers expect your transfer to be cancelled.
And thats not only in CHINA. 
WU is doing same shit and they actually started to do this long time ago.
Stick with bitcoin. Im sure moneygram will eventualy lose alot of customers and money due to their strict regulations. They will become a history pretty soon. block chain(bitcoin) will grab their business


----------



## jtwannagrow (Aug 13, 2017)

domestic-supply said:


> Yes, lots of issues with MoneyGram as of late. Looks like they have changed something in their monitoring system. If you sent or received quite alof of transfers expect your transfer to be cancelled.
> And thats not only in CHINA.
> WU is doing same shit and they actually started to do this long time ago.
> Stick with bitcoin. Im sure moneygram will eventualy lose alot of customers and money due to their strict regulations. They will become a history pretty soon. block chain(bitcoin) will grab their business




I have never used bitcoin but will go that route. I ended up doing WU and it worked .. this kinda sucks but I better get some top of line stuff because may b make or break after this order for me .


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 21, 2017)

hi brotha, pls check your pm.




jtwannagrow said:


> Has anyone ever experienced trouble with money gram ? First time ever today they denied me .


----------



## JODER (Sep 28, 2017)

I was banned by WU. Don't think WU is any better. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 17, 2017)

O really? But it never happened to me usually I like to use their service, I think they are best.


----------



## Stat42 (Dec 18, 2017)

jtwannagrow said:


> Has anyone ever experienced trouble with money gram ? First time ever today they denied me .



Been sending through MG for the last couple years and they r gently have denied me as well. I contacted MG directly and they wouldn?t give me a straight answer. 

Best I got out of them was that?s the reason is ?either due to the receiving countries regulations or you (the specific person) sending to a certain country?. Pretty sure it?s the latter.

Basically we?re banned from sending to China. Either have someone else make the transaction, use someone else?s info or find another way to send 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddunn459 (Jan 1, 2018)

I have also been denied by MG several times in the last week after using them for a couple years. Something's up since Sessions took over Justice Dept.


----------



## Mrdarkside (Feb 15, 2018)

i found that it also has to do with the amount of money you are sending.. sends up  up red flags ... they are tracking everyone using mg,wu,pp...
also look up steroid bust in Florida...
we need a better solution even bitcoin wallets want pic of ID. all of that crazy info..
to bad we cant use the pre.loaded credit gift cards.. not able to trace them i would think..


----------



## Mrdarkside (Feb 15, 2018)

i tell them its for parts.. i can get parts half price outside the us. and i don't have any cc. cause  my credit is bad.. fuckem..
also have other people send the money i have paid homeless people to send it in the past..


----------



## beez74 (Feb 15, 2018)

Mrdarkside said:


> i found that it also has to do with the amount of money you are sending.. sends up  up red flags ... they are tracking everyone using mg,wu,pp...
> also look up steroid bust in Florida...
> we need a better solution even bitcoin wallets want pic of ID. all of that crazy info..
> to bad we cant use the pre.loaded credit gift cards.. not able to trace them i would think..


Money isn't the issue ive sent large amounts and small its the banks...some banks are flagged and some aren't....ive been banned on both and used other people and they got band and found someone with a different bank and its never been an issue sense


----------



## BadGas (Feb 15, 2018)

The rope is tighening fellas. If you remember.. a few years back, almost all the banks at one time 'decided" that they were not going to send overseas transfers anymore... 
Leaving that to only places like WU or MG... They started putting in stricter control measures almost immediately, which is still happening today. 
1 measure at a time.. and til all the dots are able to be connected ... 

They're trying to add measures to bitcoin as we speak .. which over time, if Bitcoin makes it that is.. Eventually they will control that too. 

Govt doing what they do.. follow and control the money..


----------



## Smash1969 (Mar 4, 2018)

I used BC for my last couple orders.  Works great, but....be careful how many transactions you initiate with a single exchange (Coin Base, Bitstamp etc).  If they think you're doing anything nefarious they will lock your account.  I have a buddy that was hooking up his buddies by paying for their orders using Coin Base.  They locked his account .


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 4, 2018)

It would be easier if these places accepted PayPal, google wallet , square cash or one of the 100 different cash apps .


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes , fuck MG , use Ria !!!!!! I had a friend do it for me and I bought him some test for his help ... anyways from what he said , he went to 7/11 store and set up a account and it was that simple , and the next day my Drugs Gear Primo amd other great goodies showed up !!!! So FUCK MG and WU and Bitcoin bullshit ... good luck ... On a side note unrelated , I think with Trump , things are going to become ALOT more difficult, raws coming in from China ...


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 4, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> It would be easier if these places accepted PayPal, google wallet , square cash or one of the 100 different cash apps .


It would be nice but even PayPal, Google Wallet or even Square Cash have strict TOS's, but I do believe PP does allow sending money to someone in China, but as PP tracks all transactions it's child's play for LE to get the info from them if they are investigating criminal activity.


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 4, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Yes , fuck MG , use Ria !!!!!! I had a friend do it for me and I bought him some test for his help ... anyways from what he said , he went to 7/11 store and set up a account and it was that simple , and the next day my Drugs Gear Primo amd other great goodies showed up !!!! So FUCK MG and WU and Bitcoin bullshit ... good luck ... On a side note unrelated , I think with Trump , things are going to become ALOT more difficult, raws coming in from China ...


If sponsors accept Ria transfers that sounds good until Ria gets flagged. There are a couple Ria agents near me for example so it would be easy for me to go to one.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 12, 2018)

I was denied moneygram and western union four times. 
Then tried in a differant name and was still denied.
I wanted to order from H-AS but with all these issues it made it impossible. 
Sucks big time.


----------



## domestic-supply (Dec 23, 2018)

Alot of sources accept bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies these days


Roaddkingg said:


> I was denied moneygram and western union four times.
> Then tried in a differant name and was still denied.
> I wanted to order from H-AS but with all these issues it made it impossible.
> Sucks big time.


----------



## Stat42 (Jan 6, 2019)

Had this issue with MG a while back. Get in touch with H-AS and they will give you a different payment option. They?re good about it. 
It happens. It took MG about 3-4 years before they banned me but eventually they catch on and so it. There?s always another way so don?t sweat it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

